# NSW: Sandy Point First Paddle!



## jace89 (Apr 21, 2012)

So iv been fitting a couple of things to the kayak since I bought it two weeks ago and Iv made a DIY Cart system and Car loading system whilst the sydney rains been hammering down,
I found a glimpse of sunshine and a spare two hours and took my new kayak out for a test run.

Link to the thread with all the kayak specs and build pics here:http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=55253&p=573087#p573087

After a super easy test load and unload off the car at Sandy Point carpark on pittwater I walked the yak down to the bay for its first dip into the water!
Having never owned a kayak before this session was going to be a bit more focused on getting used to the kayak itself and paddling around rather then hardcore fishing only.

After a simple push and off we go I dropped off two soft plastics to trawl down around the boat moorings for late season bonito & kingies.
First thoughts on the stability, this thing is amazing! It sits really stable in the water and cuts through the water really nice.
The seats surprisingly comfy, reaching around was easy as for everything up back.

I had just started to get used to paddling when the front rod went screaming off..

I jumped onto it and tried to position the yak to float back with the fast moving tide so I could pull the fish out of the moorings.
It had a good run and decent weight, felt a bit like a bonito or tailor.

Tightened up the drag to pull it out and YANK..gone.. I expected it to of bitten through the leader.. turned out they straightened the hook and chewed off 3/4 of the 4inch pearl paddletail SP!

After all that excitement I got back into paddling and turning around boats and getting some speed up untill Some angry seagulls decided to swoop the hell outa me for about 2 mins.
I headed into the sandbacks and flicked a few soft plastics for flatties with no luck at all in a very productive spot of mine, Im calling it that the freshwater run off from all this rain has put them down deeper.

Didnt have my gopro going yet, It wasnt charged up which was a shame so the old trusty iphone made a saltwater appearance.
keep tuned for the next few trip reports, It will be alot more interesting as I learn the ups and downs of kayak fishing. Along with vids from the gopro.


----------



## wadeedwards81 (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice looking yak there jace89! If your looking for someone to come for a paddle with around pittwater I'm always keen.

Look forward to seeing your trip reports with some kings on board ;-)

Wade


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Cool looking yak Jace. Pittwater's my local as well, I'm heading into 6 weeks of uni holidays after Monday so I'll probably be hitting it a bit if you're keen for a fish - it'll be interesting to see what happens once this rain clears up...


----------



## wadeedwards81 (Mar 27, 2012)

Seems to be a few pittwater yakkers after all! Keep me in the loop if your planning a fish


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Welcome jace89. Nice looking yak. I've seen that design before but can't think where. What make is it?


----------



## jace89 (Apr 21, 2012)

Pics of the yak, more specs and the kayak loader are here viewtopic.php?f=14&t=55253&p=573087#p573087

Goanywhere- Its a Seabird Fisherman12 its from Norway 
Rstanek- Its my local from now on too! Im just around the corner from a few launch spots iv got college holidays too starting thursday, once I get everything sorted Il have to give you a msg to see if your keen on me tagging along.

I need to change my cart around, I dont like the idea of leaving my yak unattended whilst I run it back to the car!
After all this fresh rain goes away Im sure the fish will be firing again, its been pretty slow spearfishing too. Hardly any bait fish going


----------

